# SKA Fourchon June 13-14



## Feeding Frenzy

We are looking for 1 maybe 2 more for the SKA tournament in Fourchon, LA for a shot at $60,000 1st place and paying to 10thand this year they added a Wahoo categorey paying $2500 for 1st and paying to 3rd. They also feed us prime rib dinner thurs. night and low country boil on fri. night. Sorry Scott and Set4Life I tried to talk them into a white marlin category as well. Maybe next year. Total expenses should be $250-300. The dates are 6/12-14 If interested, just send me a PM.


----------



## Speckulator

Thats cheap!!! How do you do it???

LAFFIN!!!!

EF, Calcutta, ice, motel, fuel(boat and truck), ribbonfish, chum, food, drinks(cold and beer), etc.

BTW---6-12,13,14-08

George


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Hey George. Here we go:

Entry Fee save $50 on early so $450

Calcutta we don't bother with that tourn. $0

Motel Room at Boudreaux's 2 nights $70/night with 4 beds

Fuel for boat ??? Don't have to run that far for good fish. No need to prefish for bait.

Fuel for boat sneak it under the company expense account.

Don't bother with ribbonfish over there plenty of good live bait plus they are a pain in the #$%^

Chum we don't bother with there feel there is no need for it

Food and drinks are on individual's own plus we get 2 free dinners down there

So you want to come fish with us now. Again we are simply semi-amateurs. We don't take it very seriously. So you know anybody that would want to fish?


----------



## Strictly Bizness

i think we figured it up to be $300 a piece for us. and that's with our fine sponsors paying the entry fees. we are staying atBoudreaux's too. i can't wait. if i hear of anybody looking for a team i will send them your way frenzy. see ya at the scales.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Thanks Strict Biz. How manydo you fish on your boat? We fish with 4 or 5. Hopefully see you down there at Boudreauxs. Are keeping your boat there? I hear the space is a little tight, but free.:clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness

We usually fish 3. However, this year we have added a 4th to help offset the cost of the damn sport. We are going to try to keep our boat with Set 4 Life at the Fourchon marina. But....I haven't gotten a return phone call from them after leaving at least a dozen messages for "the marina lady". So I guess we will just see what it looks like when we get there. Can't wait though....:letsparty


----------



## LATERALINE

Man.. I hope we can make the tournament too! I have been wanting to fish the Fouchon tournament for years!


----------



## LATERALINE

How far is Boudreax's from Fouchon?


----------



## brnbser

*Gotcha, *Boudreaux's is about 8 miles north of Port Fourchon Marina and I think David is staying there too.

*Dang David*, can you add us to that expense account.......heck even just truck fuel. I've got to fill up on diesel 4 times to get there and back.

*George*, yours wouldn't be so expensive if you had more than just you and Jason footing the bills onthat monster 36 footer

We're going to avg about $400 per angler per tournament with 5 on board. Problem is my shareis me and my daughter- $800 and Lou's daughter is fishing with us this yr so the same for him. And that's with one sponsor paying half of all entry fees.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

*Gotcha...*come on man. load up and go with the rest of us. hell, it's only money and time. we all have plenty of that right? :banghead Seriously though, this will be our first time and I have heard nothing but great things. It would be cool to have you there to help us represent the Class boats. 

*Frenzy....*what size boat do you have? Stretch 23? (fishing 5 people)


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

O.K. here we go.

Scott- You can get on our expense account anytime you are ready. You just have to bring those sponsors paying half of the entry fee with you. As far as gas for the vehicle goes, that is why I drive a rice eater. The price of rice these days is a hell of lot cheaper than diesel. Plus you are pulling an extra 2 ft.. I am sure that makes all of the difference in the world. Ha.

Shane- Some people call it a stretch 23, but it is actually a 29' Jupiter.

George- I think my math on my expenses is looking a little better, since we just picked up a 5th, but don't tell anybody we are all going to sleep in one bed. You wanna come over.:letsparty


----------



## Strictly Bizness

david- that's a sweet rig. 

george- sounds like on heck of a party. let me know how that goes.


----------



## LATERALINE

We are planning on going. It depends, the plant my father works at might be down during that period.. If so, my key money contributor will not be able to come..


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Don't worry we have plenty of room at our place the other fourwon't mind 1 or 2 more in our 2 beds that we are sharing.


----------



## billin

good luck if you dont already have a room everything is full we were able to find a place in grand isle for the week


----------



## SET 4 Life

> *Feeding Frenzy (5/6/2008)*O.K. here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott- You can get on our expense account anytime you are ready. You just have to bring those sponsors paying half of the entry fee with you.




David, you causing trouble mister trying to take Scott? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *SET 4 Life (5/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (5/6/2008)*O.K. here we go.
> 
> Scott- You can get on our expense account anytime you are ready. You just have to bring those sponsors paying half of the entry fee with you.
> 
> 
> 
> David, you causing trouble mister trying to take Scott? Huh? Huh?
Click to expand...

Hey you know me always scrounging for a crew, especially if he's getting half of his entry fees paid, can land marlin on kingfish gear, and knows how to fix a trailer tire. I'm bringing 4 spares and 2 jacks to Fourchon!:clap


----------



## SET 4 Life

hahahaha.... I hear that. You should have enough wheels.....with the beating the tires tookat the last Fourchon gatheringyou might needthem. We should have a good time, looking forward to it.


----------



## LATERALINE

Does anyone know of any place that is still taking reservations??

Please help!


----------



## Dr. Fish

Made reservations Sunday at the Sand Dollar motel and marina in grand Isle - number is 985-787-2500. two bedrooms efficiency -$150/night, single room $60/ night, Slips -$25/night.

Steve


----------



## Huff

With the way the roads are in LA, may should look into having a pit crew.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Holy cow somewhere cheaper than Boudreaux's in Fourchonthat's scarey. Well at least they throw in dockage, but notice I didn't say "slip". I'll be curious to see what their "dockage" looks like. Anybody have an extra floor jack I can borrow????


----------



## Huff

Ill bring my floor jack.


----------



## Huff

Ill bring my floor jack.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *TeamAwareness (5/15/2008)*Ill bring my floor jack.


We're on. How about a jar of vaseline????...Just kidding. So nobody get excited.


----------



## Huff

I prefer KY......


----------



## Strictly Bizness

ok david. i am definitely not giving you my room number now. as far as the floor jack goes.... after talking to scott, that was the first thing i put on my list of stuff to put in the truck, then i added transom straps.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Trailer straps? Ah hell just fill the boat with gas. If you have room for a trailer jack not a bad idea and make sure your tires are in good shape as well as your spare. Instead of lugging a floor jack, I'm just going to bring 4 or 5 2x6s to use as a ramp. The roads suck over there. Especially going through New Orleans.:banghead


----------



## jhall

Hey guys,

Just in case anyone is still looking for rooms, I just booked a 2 bedroom, living room and kitchen at the Cajun Motel in Grand Isle for $98 a night. 1 bedroom has a queen bed and the other bedroom has 2 bunkbeds. 

Good Luck in Fourchon,

Team Kingpin

Jeff


----------



## Radiater

> *Feeding Frenzy (5/16/2008)*Trailer straps? Ah hell just fill the boat with gas. If you have room for a trailer jack not a bad idea and make sure your tires are in good shape as well as your spare. Instead of lugging a floor jack, I'm just going to bring 4 or 5 2x6s to use as a ramp. The roads suck over there. Especially going through New Orleans.:banghead


It could be worse. We could be headed to Venice, those roads are even worse! We actually prefer the roads to Fourchon compared to the ones going to Venice. The 2x6s are a great idea. Screw them together and then cut them at a 45 to make it easy to pull up on them. It makes changes tires on torsion axles a lot easier.

See everybody down there!


----------



## Strictly Bizness

less than a week to go.... i know everyone that is making the trip is spending the weekend double and triple checking all of their equipment right????


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Come on now. All of you sponsored teams have somebody to do that for you don't you? If not I would definitely renegotiate with my sponsors. See ya down on the Bayou! Shane check out kingfish connection it is getting good over there with Marcus, Clayton, and the Contender fellas.


----------



## billin

leaving in the amsee you guys there next weekend


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *billin (6/7/2008)*leaving in the amsee you guys there next weekend


Damn you guys going by horse and buggy? J/K have a safe trip and save a couple of those 3lb hardtails and 60 lb. kings.


----------



## Radiater

Where is everyone staying? We will be staying at Ricky's Motel. I would like to share a beer with some fellow PFF's while were down there.


----------



## brnbser

we're staying at the rooms there at Port Fourchon Marina


----------



## Dr. Fish

Were staying at Sand Dollar Motel. See everyone at Capt. meeting. Good luck to everyone on second place. Hope eveyone has a safe fun trip. Were not going to get down until Thursday so will be flying a little blind on Friday morning looking for mister king.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Strictly Bizness

teams Strictly Bizness and Feeding Frenzy are staying at Beaudoux's.

David- you enjoy starting crap over there on KC don't you? i always laugh my butt off.... and no... my sponsors do not help us get prepped for tourneys.their idea of helping is handing us a check for entry fees (which isexactly what they are supposed to do and perfectlyfine with TeamStrictly Bizness). so go on now.. go out and purchase some of their fine products and services!!!


----------

